# High Standard 1911



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I picked up a GI High Standard .45 a few months ago, which appears to be exactly like a RIA GI. Its a decent gun for what I paid (under 200 used), with a couple wilson combat mags. My question is how do you get new sights? They are not dovetailed, or pinned, they actually appear to be molded onto the frame somehow, and boy are the crappy. Can I just get a higher quality slide assembly without replacing any other parts? Or has anyone upgraded some other way?

Thanks for your help, I'm use to my glocks or kahr, so much more simple.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They may be sodered in and you will need a good gunsmith to take them out and machine a dove tail into your slide. It can be a little tricky if you try to do it on your own.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes thats what It looks like to me, any ideas on price range? Is it worth it for a $200 gun? Should I just accept I won't be shooting in any 10 rings


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would just get used to the way it shoots. for $200.00 you didn't expect a target pistol did you?


----------

